# For lean-to roof over deck what material dimensions are needed?



## bill's quest (Sep 7, 2009)

I am planning a rather bold lean-to shed- like roof over my existing deck.
The purpose is to provide shelter from rain and sun, while at the same time
being tall enough to have good ventilation. 

The deck is off the back of a modern ranch home w/ three foot wide downward sloping soffits. Due to this feature, I can not tie the deck roof onto the house.

The current deck resides over the original aggregate stone patio. It's dimensions are 12(wide...area away from home) x 13(long..area along side of home). I want to have the length for the roof a little longer than the deck.

So the I would like to have the post form a 12 x14 box with the roof covered with corrugated polycarbonate material.

Polycarb Roofing Panels - Vinyl Roofing Panels - Deck Drainage System - Tuftex Roofing Panels 

The height of the roof on the highest length side of the box needs to be 12 feet.  If I am to have only four posts, what dimensions for the supporting material are considered necessary?

And, what degree of slope is recommended to shed water?  I live in Kentucky; we do get snow.

The handyman is offering the following dimensions?
Posts: 6 x 6(from 16 ft lengths)
Perimeter wood to box in posts: 2x10 (from 16 ft lengths)
Cross wood on top: 2x4
Spacing of cross wood: 1 foot

What makes this project a challenge is that I only want four posts.
It needs to be well engineered in order to handle wind gusts and the
weight of snow...much less the weight of the handyman climbing on top of the structure.

My concern is that the above dimensions are too bulky....an issue of over engineering with bulk in stead of design.


I was thinking of ..
Posts: 4x4
Perimeter: 2x?  with 45 degree support elements
http://creationsbylarry.com/images/deckgazebos.jpg

Anyone know of existing designs or have suggestions? Bottom line...is it safe enough to use 4x4 posts  and this then begs the question...can the rest of the design be adequate? Remember...only four posts to support roof.

thanks,bill


----------



## spaz2965 (Sep 7, 2009)

why not put a reverse gable up? Looking for a couple other pics for you.


----------



## dakuda (Sep 7, 2009)

spaz2965 said:


> why not put a reverse gable up? Looking for a couple other pics for you.



That looks pretty nice.

I am going to suggest that to my parents, as they are looking for something on their deck.


----------



## bill's quest (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry guys...this would become much more expensive than our budget allows.....
i do like pictures....though.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello Bill:
Obviously you will want to run the panels away from the house so the supports will need to be paralell to the house. How about a 2 X 10 rafter at each end of the patio, attached to the house with a joist hanger at the 12' height and a 4 X 6 under the other end. Now, we are using only two posts. 
To support the panels, you could use a 2 X 6 at 2' centers with joist hangers, except at the outer edge, the 2 X 6 should overlap the 2 X 10 and be nailed into it.
The drop from the house to the posts should be 2' for good drainage and the 10' height will still give you a well ventilated space.
Glenn


----------

